# Parymenopus davisoni



## psyconiko

Wish me good luck....


----------



## guapoalto049

beautiful species, that's great you have a chance to raise them. Good luck!


----------



## Mex_Ghost

good luck


----------



## Idolofreak

Nice! Just like orchids but green. I believe it's spelled Parymenopus davisoni.


----------



## psyconiko

Idolofreak said:


> Nice! Just like orchids but green. I believe it's spelled Parymenopus davisoni.


You are right.I mispelled it


----------



## Idolofreak

Nikkko said:


> You are right.I mispelled it


That's okay. Typos happen all the time!


----------



## ismart

Wow! Someone has finally obtained this species. Good luck!


----------



## psyconiko

L3


----------



## marianne13

Good luck


----------



## psyconiko

I think it is L4.So cute!


----------



## massaman

I am getting some ooths of this species that I been after for ages and hope to have some reach this point in development someday!


----------



## ismart

So Nikko, Any adult pics?  Also your first pic is of an L2 nymph right?


----------



## rs4guy

Good luck, hopefully we can gt these guys going steady in US culture...


----------



## MantisNation

Awesome little creatures, please load up more pics! ;-)


----------



## ismart

Here is a few pics of my only L2 nymph.

Also some pics compared to an L2 orchid. Enjoy!


----------



## agent A

The orchid is huge compared to the other one


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

i find it amazing how similar they look!


----------



## MantisNation

Ismart that's awesome! I'm sorry only one survived, that's a real bummer.. Did you buy that batch of hymenopus l2 or is that from personal breeding?


----------



## jcal

I like them, but they are still pretty in pink!

Good luck. Make us some babies!


----------



## ismart

MantisNation said:


> Ismart that's awesome! I'm sorry only one survived, that's a real bummer.. Did you buy that batch of hymenopus l2 or is that from personal breeding?


No, the L2 orchids are not from my stock. They are not from yen's either. If i do mange to get this P. davisoni nymph to adulthood, and no one in the states can help me?

I will have to grovel in the UK, and German forums. I better start brushing up on my German! :lol:


----------



## agent A

Lady GaGa has a song where she speaks false German and goes like "I don't speak German, but I can if you like!!"

Maybe your L2 nymph is the chosen one, who will make it to adult and then learn German and French and rule the world


----------



## Colorcham427

nice thread you guys, just saw it! Keep us updated!


----------



## ismart

Just molted to L3. Comparison with an L3 orchid.


----------



## agent A

Cute!!! The little one looks like a male to me, but I could be wrong


----------



## ismart

L4 comparison.


----------



## massaman

I think crisp will have some in the future maybe he told me a while ago he bred his female with his 2 males not sure whats up though and its spelled parymenopus davisoni!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I think crisp will have some in the future maybe he told me a while ago he bred his female with his 2 males not sure whats up though and its spelled parymenopus davisoni!


Yes, i hope he breeds his? The spelling was corrected in the start of the thread.

I'm sorry Nikkko! I kinda high jacked your thread.


----------



## chun

got 2 fertile females, 1 sub female, 1 presub female and around 18 hatchlings and 4 oothecae


----------



## ismart

chun said:


> got 2 fertile females, 1 sub female, 1 presub female and around 18 hatchlings and 4 oothecae


What! Awesome!

Chun, buddy, pal, friend! How have you been? :lol:


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> What! Awesome!
> 
> Chun, buddy, pal, friend! How have you been? :lol:


Kiss up  

Chun, the awesomest member who keeps these guys, i hope you r doing great because u deserve no less my best bud  let me know when u sell these cuties jk lol


----------



## Precarious

chun said:


> got 2 fertile females, 1 sub female, 1 presub female and around 18 hatchlings and 4 oothecae


Wow, that pic of the sub is interesting. Looks much different than I thought they would. Maybe I will pick some of these up.

Nice pics, by the way!


----------



## ismart

Some more L5 comparison shots! Sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## chrisnoahdana

I noticed my adult p davidsoni ate totally a diff shape and sixe a out typical orchid??Thayer are also more calm foding a nice hanging plant and spending 99% of the time chilling I the same spot moat of the time don't breed gals for at least 4 weeks to get a good fetal female


----------



## ismart

I know it's been awhile, but due to a bunch of personal problems. I have not been able to update my progress with my lone female. She has now been an adult for three months. I managed to aquire two males from Germany. Thanks to Marius.  Seriously great guy! He went out of his way to get these males to me.

After receiving the males one sadly died a few days later. It was obvious the strain of such a long trip was just too much for it. Luckly the other male was strong and robust! I have manged to mate them 6 times before the male finally perished. She has so far laid 4 ooths. The first not being fertile. She was only mated once before she laid the first ooth. The second ooth hatched a few days ago. Due to my stupidity. The humidity was not high enough. All but two nymphs got stuck to the ooth.  Ooth 3, and 4 are both larger, and look much more healthier than the the first two that were laid. I hope for a great hatch rate?

Here are a few pics. Hopefully some time today i can get a few pics of the nymphs. Oh, and sorry for the bad quality. These pics were taken from my phone.


----------



## brancsikia339

Amazing!! R u gonna sell nymphs?


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> Amazing!! R u gonna sell nymphs?


It depends on how many i end up with for a future breeding stock?


----------



## ismart

Here is a short video of them getting it on! :lol: 

http://s719.photobuc...t=VIDEO0025.mp4


----------



## patrickfraser

Congrats and good luck! It's good to see you around.


----------



## charger

Parahymenopus davisonii L2?????

you mean parymenopus davisonii?your nymph look like parymenopus


----------



## ismart

charger said:


> Parahymenopus davisonii L2?????
> 
> you mean parymenopus davisonii?your nymph look like parymenopus


I believe the spelling was corrected in the beginning of this thread? I don't think the starter of the thread is able to go back and edit the topic header? You are correct though!


----------



## gripen

Amazing job. Don't sell any of the first gen nymphs. Get a good breeding colony going first. I hope these guys stay in culture!


----------



## massaman

hey ismart put me on the list if you ever sell any of this species as I would be very interested in obtaining some!


----------



## agent A

ismart i admire your valiant attempt and success at getting a US breeding population of these guys!!

good work man!! :clap:


----------



## naeff002

great job with them


----------



## Marius Pohl

Hey Paul,

Wow great news. I´m happy that everything worked well with the males  

regards Marius


----------



## Rick

Paul, is the care essentially the same as that for _Hymenopus coronatus?_


----------



## ismart

Rick said:


> Paul, is the care essentially the same as that for _Hymenopus coronatus?_


Yes, as far as i'm concerned. I treated them the same as _Hymenopus coronatus_. To be honest. My orchids are giving me a harder time breeding and layiing ooths. :lol:


----------



## ismart

Oh, yeah!


----------



## ismart

And another nice surprise! Ooth# 5.


----------



## patrickfraser

Great job! Back with a vengeance.


----------



## agent A

Well looks like u will be sellin some nymphs soon right


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Very nice! Glad to see them in a US culture, my hat's off to you Paul (;

We'll catch up to those European's yet...


----------



## ismart

patrickfraser said:


> Great job! Back with a vengeance.


Thanks! getting these guys here was not easy!



agent A said:


> Well looks like u will be sellin some nymphs soon right


Hopefully? I have have to see what the death rate is? 40 nymphs in all.


----------



## agent A

Ok sounds good

Just keep me in mind whilst sellin


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Very nice! Glad to see them in a US culture, my hat's off to you Paul (;
> 
> We'll catch up to those European's yet...


As of right now. Things are looking good for culturing in the US.  Ooth# 4 is incubating, and ooth# 5 has just been laid.


----------



## patrickfraser

:stupid: Put me down too.

LOL, This was supposed to be one post up.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I'm more than stoked for you! Did the nymphs come out red like a regular Orchid as in the pic above?

I was thinking of going overseas for some, but if there's any room left on your list please PM me?


----------



## frogparty

And me as well! Awesome job


----------



## agent A

Put me closer to the bottom of the list so more serious and qualified breeders can help secure a US stock first


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm more than stoked for you! Did the nymphs come out red like a regular Orchid as in the pic above?
> 
> I was thinking of going overseas for some, but if there's any room left on your list please PM me?


I did not get to see them hatch out initially. Even with close to 100% humidity about 10 did not make it out, or got stuck half way through. They look almost exactly like L1 orchid nymphs. there more of an orange color than red like orchids. And a bit smaller than orchids.



frogparty said:


> And me as well! Awesome job


Thanks!


----------



## ismart

Some surprisingly good news. 40 out of 40 are alive, and well after 4 days. Most are nice and plump! I will take some more pics tomorrow. Looks like i will be selling some real soon!


----------



## massaman

Please put me on the buy list and let me know when you have them available as I been after these for a very long time and would like to own a few for myself!


----------



## frogparty

And I as well!!!! I have been so excited that someone in the USA is having breeding success with these guys!!!!

CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESS!!!!!


----------



## Bug Trader

Congrats on your success, As far as breeding stock go's are there going to be issues line breeding these? How often will unrelated blood for this species show up?

Michael


----------



## massaman

how does one get the enclosures set when breeding I hear you need to make a technical set up to get the ooths to hatch or was it you need a set up for them to breed properly as I forgot which when chrisp told me something on this!

But I got birthday coming up on the 27th and would love to treat myself to a few at most!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

100% after 4 day's is awesome, keep us updated.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> Please put me on the buy list and let me know when you have them available as I been after these for a very long time and would like to own a few for myself!


I will be honest to say out of every person on this forum you Paul have been searching for this species since at least 2009. If anybody googles P. davisonii you name pops up quite often. :lol: You are the first person i do plan on selling to. Save your pennies though. I do plan on making my money back from these guys. And what i mean by that is it cost me $400.00 just to get a breeding pair of these guys.



frogparty said:


> And I as well!!!! I have been so excited that someone in the USA is having breeding success with these guys!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESS!!!!!


Thanks man! I do appreciate it. You have no idea how stoked i am right now!  



Poison Beauties said:


> Congrats on your success, As far as breeding stock go's are there going to be issues line breeding these? How often will unrelated blood for this species show up?
> 
> Michael


Well Michael i don't know what effect inbreeding my have on these guys? As far as i know? I may be the only one in the US that has them? If inbreeding does become an issue? We may have to look to our friends in the UK for new blood.



massaman said:


> how does one get the enclosures set when breeding I hear you need to make a technical set up to get the ooths to hatch or was it you need a set up for them to breed properly as I forgot which when chrisp told me something on this!
> 
> But I got birthday coming up on the 27th and would love to treat myself to a few at most!


Paul i have them in 32oz deli cups. 3 sheets of wet bounty paper towels on the bottom to keep the humidity to at least 80% Temp is never any lower that 80F. Natural day night cycle. Breeding was fairly easy. The male had no issues jumping on and getting busy right away. There was nothing special i needed to do.



angelofdeathzz said:


> 100% after 4 day's is awesome, keep us updated.


I will Nick. I will!


----------



## ismart

A few more pics taken today. Sorry for the crappy quality. These were taken with my phone.


----------



## frogparty

they are ADORABLE

Look so similar to Hymenopus


----------



## ismart

frogparty said:


> they are ADORABLE
> 
> Look so similar to Hymenopus


Yes, L1 nymphs look almost exactly the same as L1 orchids.


----------



## massaman

well all I know is I hope I can afford to buy some because I had spend almost $150 dollars on 2 l3 orchids a while back like a year ago and both died so I am hoping I can afford them but will wait and see!


----------



## frogparty

DANG! Thats a lot to spend on Hymenopus. Although, people were selling them for $65-$75 each at the San Diego reptile expo.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> well all I know is I hope I can afford to buy some because I had spend almost $150 dollars on 2 l3 orchids a while back like a year ago and both died so I am hoping I can afford them but will wait and see!


$150.00 dollars for a pair of orchids! That insane!!! The most i would sell these guys at would probably be around $15.00 each. I'm not out to break any ones pockets.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

WOW! After hearing the amount you guy's spent on the green and pink Orchids I feel like I almost gave away my 4 Hymenopus males to help some people breed them, holy smokes batman! :lol:


----------



## frogparty

seriously. Ive never paid more than $20 each for Hymenopus. Id expect to pay more for the Parymenopus....seeing as how they are so unestablished in the states.


----------



## massaman

Well I can prob handle then paying $12.50-$15 a piece for 3 nymphs but just saying it is quite a bit for 2 nymphs esp being orchids but hey you live and learn even if you get burned in the process


----------



## frogparty

well, Ill let you know if I have a good ooth hatch out, I wont bend you backwards on Hymenopus nymphs


----------



## guapoalto049

Nice job, Paul. As always you are doing things right!


----------



## mantidsaresweet

All this breeding talking and getting new species esablished here in the states is making me excited! Haha. I think I'll wait though and try to get these later unless you still have some from the later ooths...but I doubt that lol.

Great job man!


----------



## ismart

My new L2.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Now I see the difference from the Hymenopus at L2, good luck with getting them all to L2, so far so good!


----------



## frogparty

the leg "petals" dont seem as pronounced in Parymenopus. But that L2 is awesome! Great job


----------



## rs4guy

Man they look great! I too would love to get my hands on a trio or 4 at least, and I have coin to drop! Very happy you were sucessful, congrats!!!! PM me if you have any available for sale soon....


----------



## ismart

rs4guy said:


> Man they look great! I too would love to get my hands on a trio or 4 at least, and I have coin to drop! Very happy you were sucessful, congrats!!!! PM me if you have any available for sale soon....


If things keep up as well as they are? I should have plenty to go around. I have two more ooths incubating, and it would seem my girl is not quite done yet laying more ooths.


----------



## frogparty

That's great news. I'm really hoping to be able to get some of these from you when you're ready.


----------



## ismart

Update!

After only 7 days a quarter of them have molted to L2. No miss molts as of yet.  I cant believe how well it's going so far.


----------



## frogparty

ThaT is fantastic news!!! Any other ooths batch yet? And what's your average # per ooth?


----------



## ismart

frogparty said:


> ThaT is fantastic news!!! Any other ooths batch yet? And what's your average # per ooth?


Not Yet. Ooth #4 should be hatching in the next week or so. 50 hatched out of this last ooth. Ooth #4 is about the same size. Ooth #5 is much larger than the previous two ooths.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Obviously your one of the GCG's (Golden Care Giver's) out there, keep up the good work with them! :rockon:


----------



## frogparty

That ROCK ON emoticon says it all!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Obviously your one of the GCG's (Golden Care Giver's) out there, keep up the good work with them! :rockon:





frogparty said:


> That ROCK ON emoticon says it all!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!


Thanks guys! I'm so stoked right now!


----------



## ismart

Another nice surprise!


----------



## bobericc

congrats on your success with p davisoni


----------



## ismart

bobericc said:


> congrats on your success with p davisoni


Thanks! About another 40 hatched out.


----------



## gripen

ismart said:


> Thanks! About another 40 hatched out.


WOW! Truly congrats to you! You are the best of the best Paul. Have fun with em :tt2: (And if you are going to sell you know where my pm box is LOL)


----------



## frogparty

That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!! those are some nice success #s for having worked with this species for such a short time!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## ismart

Here is a comparison shot,


----------



## frogparty

Cool! Similar yet noticeably different


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Cool beans, is that a ooth from each one? B) 

Are we to start calling you "The Orchid King"?


----------



## agent A

I think I like hymenopus better...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

I like orchid nymphs more, but as far as adults davisoni wins for me :


----------



## angelofdeathzz

agent A said:


> I think I like hymenopus better...


I know 5-6 people breeding regular Orchids, what Paul has done is one of a kind here in the states and now he may be about to spread them around to put them here for a good long time, well hopefully that is? Wait...I think I heard this story before. :whistling:


----------



## agent A

I think it's awesome he's breeding them but my eyes like hymenopus better, I like the colors better and the bigger leg lobes but they r both awesome

Anyone can breed hymenopus but to start out with 1 parahymenopus and get it to adult and mate it and everything is out of this world!!!


----------



## massaman

hey you able to sex these yet and I am asking for four of them and can you sex them?


----------



## frogparty

Do they show the notched abdomen like Hymenopus?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I think sexing at L2 is a craap shoot at best, they're just to tiny to hold still and not shock them or even worse kill them by trying... but hey if you can do it more power to you!


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Cool beans, is that a ooth from each one? B)
> 
> Are we to start calling you "The Orchid King"?


Yes, they are ooths from each of them.  

Yen is the original "Orchid King" Can't take any credit there.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> hey you able to sex these yet and I am asking for four of them and can you sex them?


No, At L2 it's just to difficult. I can't make any promises. Sorry.  



frogparty said:


> Do they show the notched abdomen like Hymenopus?


I don't know? I don't have a magnifying glass right now. I'm inbetween homes. Infact i don't even live with my mantids right now. :lol:


----------



## rs4guy

Great work man, great work, PM me when you have some ready for shipping!!!!!


----------



## massaman

I think they do have the band on thier necks as I found this image that shows it but not sure if its the same color.In orchids the males have a brown line on their pronotum, and the females a green one so guessing its the same way with the parymenopus


----------



## frogparty

Seriously!!!! Me too!


----------



## ismart

The band around there neck is not an indication of sex. These guys are not orchids. female, and male neck bands are both brown.


----------



## massaman

I know they are a little similar is what I am saying


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I know they are a little similar is what I am saying


 I know. I just don't want you to get the wrong idea.


----------



## frogparty

QUIT TORTURING ME!!!!!!! I want these little beauties bad!!!!






wahahahahahaa!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

LOL!!! I think his inbox will be filling up. :lol:


----------



## massaman

Well I am getting 4 and hoping I get a female or 2 in the group!


----------



## frogparty

I hope you do as well! Beautiful little mantids that will hopefully get better established in the hobby
​


----------



## massaman

I been after this species for at least 4 years now and finally have them and hope to be able to get a pair and get them to adults and breed them for myself first off!


----------



## frogparty

With a little luck you will!!


----------



## ismart

Unreal! Most have started molting to L3 already. Looks like i may be able to sex some of them after all?


----------



## brancsikia339

AMAZING!!! U gonna sell any?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Are they going to be for sale?

If so i picked a terrible time for vacation


----------



## frogparty

I hope they will, I'd love to try my hand at some. I have a nice tropical vivarium with fog/ ventilation all planted up and ready for a nice tropical mantid


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> AMAZING!!! U gonna sell any?


Yes, soon. I'm pretty much keeping the bulk of my first hatchlings for future breeding stock. A second ooth has hatched recently. When they molt to L2. I will be selling most of them.


----------



## ismart

I have done my first trade, and managed to screw it up on my end. I sent him two instead of three nymphs for an orchid male. I'm such a tard! :hammer: Now i have to ship out another package. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

I can't wait for these to be sold!!! i've wanted this species forever!!!!


----------



## rs4guy

PLEASE let me know when your ready to do business!


----------



## frogparty

and I as well...I can only hope you continue to have the same success youve been seeing with your first hatch outs


----------



## ismart

frogparty said:


> and I as well...I can only hope you continue to have the same success youve been seeing with your first hatch outs


I hope so too! This last ooth that is incubating is almost twice the size of the last two. And both of those hatched about 50 each.


----------



## frogparty

Ill take a dozen for sure


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

I'm more interested in orchids  

But i would totally buy davisoni


----------



## frogparty

Im hoping I get ooths laid for the Hymenopus soon!!!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

I call one!

(Or nymphs  )



frogparty said:


> Im hoping I get ooths laid for the Hymenopus soon!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Sorry, your all to late, I just bought the last 50 of them! :devil2: 

Just kidding  you guy's have tried a simple PM to him, right? He's a great guy to deal with, one of the Best!


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sorry, your all to late, I just bought the last 50 of them! :devil2:
> 
> Just kidding  you guy's have tried a simple PM to him, right? He's a great guy to deal with, one of the Best!


Off topic

BUT

U used the wrong word to mean "too"

:lol: 

Oh well... I try


----------



## patrickfraser

Since* you're* being picky, Agent A...you forgot to criticize his "your". I have used it correctly in the first sentence. TSK TSK TSK.

Try harder.  :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Wat dew u peeps mean I speeck purfect englich?


----------



## frogparty

Ebonyx counts in public schools now right? I gots ta keep m street cred y'all othawise the biatches be playin me fo a sucka


----------



## Precarious

So I turn by back to the forum for a minute and all of a sudden you have little yellow Orchids running all over the place?

Congratulations, man. That's a big accomplishment. And your survival rates are phenomenal. Maybe this is a less delicate species than H.coronatus.


----------



## Orin

Precarious said:


> Maybe this is a less delicate species than H.coronatus.


 I don't know the whole story but it looks like he is doing just as well with Hymenopus from his comparison photo.


----------



## ismart

Precarious said:


> So I turn by back to the forum for a minute and all of a sudden you have little yellow Orchids running all over the place?
> 
> Congratulations, man. That's a big accomplishment. And your survival rates are phenomenal. Maybe this is a less delicate species than H.coronatus.


Thanks! So far i would say orchids are proving to be a little more difficult.



Orin said:


> I don't know the whole story but it looks like he is doing just as well with Hymenopus from his comparison photo.


I'm trying to get more orchid males to mix up the gene pool a bit. So far so good.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Just got some little tiny yellow-green buggy goodness from Ismart and they're awesome to say the least, all made it alive and in good health I'm glad to report. I couldn't believe how tiny they were, even at L3 my L1 Idolo are bigger!

The Parymenopus davisoni couldn't have a better guy breeding them and willing to painstakingly ship them out to people here in the USA! Now I need to go feed a small army of babies (Idolo/Orchids) some ff's and try to get more in the deli's than on the floor? ^_^


----------



## ismart

I finally had some big loses.  The heat in my house during the day when i was at work was 93F in the begining of this week. I Lost about 15 L1 nymphs altogether. I still got abot 25 left. They all look healthy. Ooth #5 should be hatching soon.


----------



## massaman

I am getting my foursome and hoping to get 2 pairs but at L3 it may be hard to sex but I know you can do it!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I am getting my foursome and hoping to get 2 pairs but at L3 it may be hard to sex but I know you can do it!


No pressure. :sweatdrop: :lol:


----------



## frogparty

lol... have you determined the best way to sex these nymphs yet?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Losing 15 to the heat is bummer deal, it was over 95 here in MI for the the last few weeks, yikes! Maybe just leave the air on if you can when you know it will be hot out, a couple bucks more on your electric bill would be cheaper than that happening again?


----------



## ismart

frogparty said:


> lol... have you determined the best way to sex these nymphs yet?


Not really. There so small! Even at L3. They are still hard to sex. Male and female look pretty much the same.


----------



## ismart

One of the first nymphs of the second wave has molted to L2.


----------



## frogparty

awesome!!!! Im hoping to obtain some of these from you as soon as theyre ready!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I'm still amazed how small they are at L3, you really have to look around a 32oz deli to find some of them, just to find out no that's a molted skin, Oh wait there it is on the other side of the stopper. :lol: 

They are a healthy bunch of nymphs though, not one death in my little squad(knock on wood).


----------



## brancsikia339

Fantastic!!! Can't wait till they're ready


----------



## ismart

Soon guys, soon.


----------



## massaman

these able to take very small flies as I can catch flies of any size but just wondering or still need to use fruit files?


----------



## frogparty

ARE TEMPS DOWN AT YOUR HOUSE? I have been putting my frogs fogger resevoir bottle in the fridge for them the past few weeks. Keeps them hydrated and cool all day . Maybe you could do something similar? I got a zoo med fogger for 40 bucks and on low it provides a small consistent flow of fog into the tanks. Perfect for keeping up humidity and temps down

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=252&amp;DatabaseID=2&amp;SearchID=1


----------



## angelofdeathzz

massaman said:


> these able to take very small flies as I can catch flies of any size but just wondering or still need to use fruit files?


ff's only till about L4. Unless you have access to aphids.


----------



## ismart

frogparty said:


> ARE TEMPS DOWN AT YOUR HOUSE? I have been putting my frogs fogger resevoir bottle in the fridge for them the past few weeks. Keeps them hydrated and cool all day . Maybe you could do something similar? I got a zoo med fogger for 40 bucks and on low it provides a small consistent flow of fog into the tanks. Perfect for keeping up humidity and temps down
> 
> http://www.zoomed.co...ID=2&amp;SearchID=1


The temps for the most part are where i want them to be. It's only when we have crazy hot weather in like the 90's do i have any issues.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> these able to take very small flies as I can catch flies of any size but just wondering or still need to use fruit files?


D. Hydei is best for an L3 nymph. They can start taking house flies at L4.


----------



## agent A

Funny how they get bigger than creobroter but a creo can eat bb flies at L4...


----------



## massaman

I just got my Davisoni nymphs today and man are they tiny but they are just want I always wanted and going to keep these alive as best as I can!I noticed one of them is a tough little bugger as put in a fly almost as big as it is and the mantis took it down after 2 failed attempts but it was amazing to watch!


----------



## ismart

It looks like my adult female is finally done.  She was acting pretty sluggish today. Well she gave me 6 ooths total. Not bad. I normally never get attached, but she is freaking awesome!  I hope her progeny will be equally awesome? I have decided to put all my efforts in establishing orchids, and yellow orchids. Not for money purposes, but the fact they are both my favorite species. Wish me luck!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Your success with the yellow Orchids is quite a feat in its self! I'm confident you'll keep up the good work, and focusing on a few species is a good idea, it's what I do as well.  

At least you got a jackpot of ooths from her before she fades... I hate it when any of my fertile girls pass, you kinda feel like you worked together to last a long time then boom they're gone.


----------



## massaman

One last thing is do you have to mist the nymphs daily as I just had one of them mismolt on me and kind of had me saddened and prob if I had known before I would of tried to mist them when I first got them!


----------



## frogparty

Yes you do. Bummer you had a mismolt already. Keep humidity high, these are rainforest animals


----------



## rs4guy

High humidity, esp during pre-molt.


----------



## Mime454

Do we know if this species is closely related to the orchids, or is it just a bizarre example of convergent evolution?


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> One last thing is do you have to mist the nymphs daily as I just had one of them mismolt on me and kind of had me saddened and prob if I had known before I would of tried to mist them when I first got them!


Dude! Your killing me here! After three years of trying to obtain this species. you did not do your homework? Of course mist them at least twice a day. they come from a tropical climate. The humidity in there enclosures should never go below 60% humidity.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> Dude! Your killing me here! After three years of trying to obtain this species. you did not do your homework? Of course mist them at least twice a day. they come from a tropical climate. The humidity in there enclosures should never go below 60% humidity.


Your all good no mismolts here? With many more than 4? Just count him as one of the I can't do this sp people?!/!? They are healthy goodness!!!


----------



## massaman

well I re-read up on that sheet I put on here about this species and doing my damn best to keep them alive now and just got fruit flies as well and keeping my sanity as I do this and trying to do this I shall!

Even a darn l5-chinese mismolted on me today just what need not pressure!


----------



## massaman

I can do this as I have done orchids and succeeded with them to adults so I live,I learn,I fall down some,But I will not give up and maybe should of asked to wait till they were older perhaps but had to have them!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I'm sure you'll have better luck with the rest of them.


----------



## brancsikia339

ismart said:


> Dude! Your killing me here! After three years of trying to obtain this species. you did not do your homework? Of course mist them at least twice a day. they come from a tropical climate. The humidity in there enclosures should never go below 60% humidity.


Wait.... Ur selling now?


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I can do this as I have done orchids and succeeded with them to adults so I live,I learn,I fall down some,But I will not give up and maybe should of asked to wait till they were older perhaps but had to have them!


Later when i get out of work, i'm going to post pics of what i keep mine in, and how i keep them.


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> Wait.... Ur selling now?


No, not yet.


----------



## twolfe

I've been following the posts on this topic and just want to wish everyone who has the nymphs good luck! Keep us posted on your progress.

And a big congrats to ismart for his success!


----------



## ismart

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I've been following the posts on this topic and just want to wish everyone who has the nymphs good luck! Keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> And a big congrats to ismart for his success!


Awe, thank-you!


----------



## massaman

I am using net cubes thats all I have besides 32 oz deli cups and so far I think I am getting the hang of things with this species now!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I am using net cubes thats all I have besides 32 oz deli cups and so far I think I am getting the hang of things with this species now!


No! No net cubes. They do not hold enough humidity. Use the 32oz deli cups. They are small enough to live there whole lives in 32oz deli cups. My adult female was just put in a net cube for ooth laying purposes.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

They need to be separated and in a deli or like container, make no mistake they will eat each other sooner or later, if there's no condensation in your delis It's time to mist again so they can drink and molt properly.


----------



## massaman

uhh what am i suppose to use as a substrate in fear that they would drown !


----------



## angelofdeathzz

paper towel, s moss, small pet filler(paper mulch)? what do you use now for other mantis???


----------



## massaman

I have had bad luck keeping mantids in deli cups for any length of time what I keep most of mine in are critter keepers with dirt for substrade and keep as close to natural as I can with them. I also have few net cubes I have had alot of success with on most of my mantids as I keep them in the cubes till they get close to sub adult or adult then move them to critter keepers but dont use substrates in my net cubes being I keep them on a wood entertainment center and worry about the wood getting stained by water.I use paper towel in deli cups when hatching ooths of course and mist them daily so guess its no different with this species and of course I got some lids with holes in them already to plug up and use a funnel for fruit flies and stuff!


----------



## massaman

I always thought raising a mantis in a deli cup is harder then using net cubes or other containers and have use canning jars on occasions!


----------



## patrickfraser

If I can get my hands on a few of these, I would def keep in deli cups with paper towel for humidity retention. I usually use no substrate, but these may require a little more "care". When do they go on sale for the "general public"?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Paper towel is normaly good, but for these I used pet bedding(paper mulch) to hold the moisture longer, here's some sub-par pics:

Fat fat!







Set up with one molting on the far right, temp holds at 81-82.






Bad close up of the molter


----------



## massaman

Does this look ok just making sure and only got a hole for the funnel but may have to make it bigger if I need to for the squirt bottle!


----------



## rs4guy

2-3 can stay in a deli for the first 3 instars, after that seperate them. Cant say enough: HUMIDITY!!!! They need alot of it.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> Does this look ok just making sure and only got a hole for the funnel but may have to make it bigger if I need to for the squirt bottle!


Yes, perfect!


----------



## ismart

rs4guy said:


> 2-3 can stay in a deli for the first 3 instars, after that seperate them. Cant say enough: HUMIDITY!!!! They need alot of it.


After L2 they need to be seperated. I found this out the hard way. I thought i had till L3 before cannibalism would start. I was wrong.


----------



## ismart

Now that i'm looking at your guys deli cups. I realize your sticks are kinda flimsy. Try to use sticks that fork, and are more narley. No low branches.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> Now that i'm looking at your guys deli cups. I realize your sticks are kinda flimsy. Try to use sticks that fork, and are more narley. No low branches.


Thank you but??? I'm confident in my sticks, as flimsy as they are, they don't even use them much thanks to them being able to climb the plastic, lol...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I have some sticks that fork though, we'll see if that helps...(it won't since they climb the sides like spiderman) :lol:


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Thank you but??? I'm confident in my sticks, as flimsy as they are, they don't even use them much thanks to them being able to climb the plastic, lol...


Sorry! I did not mean to offend! :lol: I have to take a pic of my sticks. I know that sounds stupid, but i regularly go to the park, and pick out prime sticks for my deli cups. People look at me weird, the squirrels think i have a bag full of peanuts. One, or two is cute but when they start following you in mass. It can be some what unnerving! :lol: 



angelofdeathzz said:


> I have some sticks that fork though, we'll see if that helps...(it won't since they climb the sides like spiderman) :lol:


I probably should have explained the reasoning for the forked sticks. For now while they are small, they can molt with out a problem on the tops of the deli cups, or even the plastic sides. When you females molt to sub-adult. They will weight a bit more. Molting from the top of the deli cup might be iffy? These mantids are relatively small, but females can get crazy fat! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Hold on? You double quoted me? For God sakes man? I must be wrong then? :lol: What do I know anyway??? Ha-ha...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> Sorry! I did not mean to offend! :lol: I have to take a pic of my sticks. I know that sounds stupid, but i regularly go to the park, and pick out prime sticks for my deli cups. People look at me weird, the squirrels think i have a bag full of peanuts. One, or two is cute but when they start following you in mass. It can be some what unnerving! :lol:
> 
> I probably should have explained the reasoning for the forked sticks. For now while they are small, they can molt with out a problem on the tops of the deli cups, or even the plastic sides. When you females molt to sub-adult. They will weight a bit more. Molting from the top of the deli cup might be iffy? These mantids are relatively small, but females can get crazy fat! :lol:


You didn't offend at all :lol: and you make a good point on the molting surfaces, I'm just doing this way for now so they can find the food easily, in a few weeks I'll change it around, they'll be on flies by then which are easier to find in a deli.

Ha-ha, be careful with the squirrels they're just big rats with fuzzy tails after all.  . I just hit the backyard and grab branches from my lilac tree, they come in all shapes and configurations so I guess I'm lucky for that.


----------



## massaman

well seems that since I changed to the deli cups my survivng nymphs are doing much better even though one of them lost a back leg while molting in the deli cup but still is alive and kicking and seems to be one tough little nymphs and they are eating as well which is also a relief


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> well seems that since I changed to the deli cups my survivng nymphs are doing much better even though one of them lost a back leg while molting in the deli cup but still is alive and kicking and seems to be one tough little nymphs and they are eating as well which is also a relief


Good! It's this simple.


----------



## ismart

Now this is a stick! :lol:


----------



## rs4guy

I never had issues with 2 L3's in a 32oz cup, but apparently you have. If fed copiously, I feel that is ok, just have to keep an eye on them. BUt you are right, best bet is to seperate if you are uncomfortable.


----------



## massaman

well one of the survivng nymphs somehow got a fungal infection from the the branch that I had put in the cup and it fell to the bottom of the cup and it was slowly turning brown and died and my remaining one is doing way better and looks like I may have one to enjoy and if it becomes an adult I may have to grovel or beg for its gender match for breeding when it comes to that!


----------



## frogparty

You're having awful luck!!! Too bad!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> well one of the survivng nymphs somehow got a fungal infection from the the branch that I had put in the cup and it fell to the bottom of the cup and it was slowly turning brown and died and my remaining one is doing way better and looks like I may have one to enjoy and if it becomes an adult I may have to grovel or beg for its gender match for breeding when it comes to that!


Wait what?!!! I sent you five. What happened to the other three?


----------



## patrickfraser

I'm still waiting on them to be offered in the classifieds. I promise not to kill mine.


----------



## frogparty

patrickfraser said:


> I'm still waiting on them to be offered in the classifieds. I promise not to kill mine.


me too!!!! I plan on using the same setups I use to rear dart frog froglets to rear them. High humidity, ventilation, and springtails


----------



## massaman

well wont say anything because I will get chewed out and I will not subject myself to that being I hate being put in the spot and thats

well another thing is I have a one room dormer and I keep my dog with me and live above the garage and the deal with high humidity is that it could be harmful to my dog if the temps are over 90 degrees esp with the humidity and I worried about that my air conditioner would do more harm to the mantis then good and first couple died in a net cage as I have had this happen with other species from people where I get a set number and half of that number or only one survive out of a set and patrickfraser I never said I was going to kill mine or anything and that kind of remark is not really called for and use some respect or something or use your head when you decide to type something please!Of course I never thought of reading up on the care back when I was first wanting this species years ago.The fact is back then there was no info on how to care for them or if there was it was maybe made available over seas on caring for them and hard to find info on how to raise them years ago when just now I found this info being it was made available! I dont know if they will be available again maybe but I am going to try to make my last one last if it kills me but my back may beat me to it atm!


----------



## massaman

I learn new things and if I fail so what I fall down,I get back up and dust myself off and keep trying till I succeed and I never call myself a quitter or a failure unless I say so!


----------



## frogparty

Do you think that its really appropriate to use such a valuable animal to attain that learning curve? Isnt it more responsible to do your homework BEFOREHAND and start out with a more readily available animal with similar care needs(hymenopus) rather than sacrificing one of the rarest mantids in the american hobby?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Calm down take a deep breathe and remember were all friends here? Patrick didn't mean it the way it sounded, he was only trying make a funny I'm sure?


----------



## massaman

I said it once and will say it again I dont have a sense of humor when its directed at me in any sense and it aggravates me at times to no end and I leave it at that and thats the bottom line!

Hard to do homework when years ago it was not made available to the american public on how to raise this species and I have raised orchids to adults successfully!


----------



## brancsikia339

patrickfraser said:


> I'm still waiting on them to be offered in the classifieds. I promise not to kill mine.


Same i have all the supplies and everything needed. I just got my male and female idolo to adult and have also raised orchids and other exotic species. So excited for them to be for sale!!!


----------



## gripen

frogparty said:


> Do you think that its really appropriate to use such a valuable animal to attain that learning curve? Isnt it more responsible to do your homework BEFOREHAND and start out with a more readily available animal with similar care needs(hymenopus) rather than sacrificing one of the rarest mantids in the american hobby?


Please treat him with respect. He has been in this hobby longer than most and is trying his best. Sometimes things don't work out.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> I said it once and will say it again I dont have a sense of humor when its directed at me in any sense and it aggravates me at times to no end and I leave it at that and thats the bottom line!
> 
> Hard to do homework when years ago it was not made available to the american public on how to raise this species and I have raised orchids to adults successfully!


Hey sorry Paul. I was not looking to bash you or have you bashed. I'm honestly just curious on what happened, and what went wrong for my own personal reference. If you don't want to make that public that's cool. Just PM me. If you raise this last one to adulthood. Shoot me a PM. I will gladly help out.


----------



## ismart

Well guys, i'm waiting for ooth# 5 to hatch. These will all be for sale. I promise!  I'm not going to lie. I did keep the bulk of these last two ooths for my own future breeding stock.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

The ones I was lucky enough to get from Ismart are all doing great, not one death so far in all that he shipped me! Well that is if I can work that in the middle of a forum squabble as it stands?


----------



## ismart

Yay! Some good news!


----------



## massaman

well the smaller ones died first and seems when they did their legs broke off when they died no idea how that happened never had a nymph lose a bottom leg and die and the next to last had began to turn brown I am guessing fungal infections from the branch I put in I think but the other branch with the other nymph has been debarked!


----------



## massaman

will contact you if this one makes it to adult and we can work out something hopefully can get it a mate if it makes it and I plan to not have it die on me on my watch!


----------



## massaman

well I would just ask for one more LOL but prob not cant hurt to sometimes grovel like a peasant sometimes!


----------



## patrickfraser

Massaman, you need to understand that my statement was made with pure thought involved. If you didn't kill them by NOT providing the proper care, WHO did? I'm just waiting for my chance to purchase some to try out and your failures make me feel a little sad for the species.  It's like massaman's the "black hole" for mantids. :lol: Always seeking, but rarely, if ever, offering anything back. This leads me to believe that your successes are few. Why try something so rare, just because you wanted it for a long time. Not fair to the mantid or the hobby. So get back up, brush yourself off, and please stop killing mantids.  

On a closing note...Excuses are like a## holes. Everyone's got one and they are full of  :lol:


----------



## Mime454

This ooth needs to hatch soon! I have a pretty high success rate, but I'm probably not going to get the first round. I'll wait for others to establish the line first. &lt;----My rational self speaking, no guarantee that he'll influence my decision though.


----------



## massaman

I want to be sure I can keep a species alive if I plan to sell something and its not like I have to sell a species like others do as some keep them for years to establish a stable breed before offering and besides what I do is my own business and no one elses and if someone dont like it then I dont really care one way or another I do what I want when I want and how I want for myself and I am not in a hobby to please someone else or what not!I may fail and lose some of what I raise but I am only human and its in human nature to fail some of the times and if one were to succeed all of the time then it would be so boring and dull so I take the good with the bad and live with my actions as best as I know how!


----------



## massaman

and patrickfraser just keep your comments off the forum if it is about me as it is not a hard thing to do please and thats a good thing to do if you have nothing of value or positive enforcement to say or text about someone else then dont type or say anything and let it go and move on its not that hard!


----------



## massaman

well I guess I know who to do business with and who not to then and those who make remarks like yours are what makes or breaks things in life and I know now to keep my friends close but keep my enemies away with a spiked club!


----------



## massaman

Besides I still got one left and is doing very well and just molted today and came out perfect!


----------



## ismart

Mime454 said:


> This ooth needs to hatch soon! I have a pretty high success rate, but I'm probably not going to get the first round. I'll wait for others to establish the line first. &lt;----My rational self speaking, no guarantee that he'll influence my decision though.


I microwaved the ooths for like 10 minutes. I hope this makes them hatch quicker? :nuke: :lol: I'm hoping in the next few days it should hatch?


----------



## frogparty

wahahahahahahahahha!!!! Now they'll glow in the dark! Bitchin


----------



## angelofdeathzz

They're so Green without any nukes or microwaves already, they look like they were fed uranium and Paul never told me? Haha :sorcerer:


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> They're so Green without any nukes or microwaves already, they look like they were fed uranium and Paul never told me? Haha :sorcerer:


wait, if they were given uranium they r radioactive and can cause cancer

there r a few peeps i dont like so i should buy radioactive mantises and give them to these peeps as payback-I mean a peace offering :whistling: :devil:


----------



## patrickfraser

massaman said:


> and *patrickfraser* just keep your comments off the forum if it is about me as it is not a hard thing to do please and thats a good thing to do if you have nothing of value or positive enforcement to say or text about someone else then dont type or say anything and let it go and move on its not that hard!


Leave me alone, and you will be left alone. Sorry you kill mantids, but that's not my problem.


----------



## gripen

patrickfraser said:


> Leave me alone, and you will be left alone. Sorry you kill mantids, but that's not my problem.


Than why are you commenting on it?


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> They're so Green without any nukes or microwaves already, they look like they were fed uranium and Paul never told me? Haha :sorcerer:


Green? Cool! What other colors can they be as nymphs?


----------



## agent A

#teampatrickfraser

#teammassaman

who's side r u on??


----------



## angelofdeathzz

agent A said:


> wait, if they were given uranium they r radioactive and can cause cancer
> 
> there r a few peeps i dont like so i should buy radioactive mantises and give them to these peeps as payback-I mean a peace offering :whistling: :devil:


Yes, yes you should, especially if I'm one of the "peeps" you don't like, I could use a few more!? :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

Everybody stop fighting!!! Remember this is about Parymenopus davisoni. We're all friends here


----------



## gripen

I'm not fighting I'm just typing words.


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, yes you should, especially if I'm one of the "peeps" you don't like, I could use a few more!? :lol:


do u wanna be one of the peeps i dont like  

jk lol i think u r awesome!!


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, yes you should, especially if I'm one of the "peeps" you don't like, I could use a few more!? :lol:


Why would u want a radioactive mantis? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> I'm not fighting I'm just typing words.


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> I'm not fighting I'm just typing words.


No not u i meant patrickfraser and massaman


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> do u wanna be one of the peeps i dont like
> 
> jk lol i think u r awesome!!


+1


----------



## angelofdeathzz

> Green? Cool! What other colors can they be as nymphs?


It's the unique color green they are, very vivid and unlike most green mantis you'll see...

And I think it's a shame how both "team P and team M" are acting and coming across, we may have to send them both to they're rooms.


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> It's the unique color green they are, very vivid and unlike most green mantis you'll see...
> 
> And I think it's a shame how both "team P and team M" are acting and coming across, we may have to send them both to they're rooms.


That sounds awesome!!! I'm so jealous  

and +1 to part 2. This is out of hand


----------



## massaman

I am done fighting and just going to go back to my games I play to relieve my stress and its everquest or wow and I dont like to fight I tend to walk away if someone wants to attack me but if I am in a corner or being targetted then it is only natural to try to defend or protect myself but I hate confrontations and walk away from it all with my head held high and smiling and knowing I bow to no one but god and no one shall stand before myself!

I am not going to go on over this what is done is done and I will not worry about what I did or whatever as its done and I will move on and at least it is not an animal that is worth more then a car or a apartments rent and its just a bug as my mom calls it but she does think they are neat and all that they die and they can be replaced its ok to make mistakes and its ok if things die people spend more money on things and some dont know what their doing either so its nothing new in this world!It is ok that I make mistakes and learn from them but it is not ok to be crucified over it like its some big deal and its not so letting it end on that note!


----------



## massaman

just as jesus said when he was crucifed

"it is finished!"


----------



## patrickfraser

Thank God!


----------



## ismart

Guys, enough bickering! ###### happens. The next person to attack massaman is not getting ######! Especially since i came home to this!







45 more nymphs! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## ismart

I'm so stoked right now! And i still have one more ooth incubating.


----------



## brancsikia339

OMG OMG OMG I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!! YAY CONGRATZ   Is this the ooth's nymphs you're selling?


----------



## agent A

i want one!! i'll trade u ONE for a bunch of toadlets or a wahlbergii ooth :shifty:


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> OMG OMG OMG I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!! YAY CONGRATZ   Is this the ooth's nymphs you're selling?


Yes it is.  



agent A said:


> i want one!! i'll trade u ONE for a bunch of toadlets or a wahlbergii ooth :shifty:


I may take you up on that offer? I miss my Wahlbergii's.


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> I may take you up on that offer? I miss my Wahlbergii's.


but u have to wait since the females r fresh adults but i should be able to spare an ooth or 2 within a month

i will pm u...


----------



## frogparty

another sweet hatchout! congratulations!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Cool Beans!!!! Thats a good count, and I know how hard it is the count them up, it's not like they stay still.  

But man did this thread get whacked, jacked, and smacked...


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Cool Beans!!!! Thats a good count, and I know how hard it is the count them up, it's not like they stay still.
> 
> But man did this thread get whacked, jacked, and smacked...


but it's still standing

ironically ismart didnt start this topic...


----------



## melano

:wub: 

interesting


----------



## kitkat39

ismart said:


> Guys, enough bickering! ###### happens. The next person to attack massaman is not getting ######! Especially since i came home to this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 more nymphs! Oh yeah!!!


LMAO! u tell 'em Paul.. u tell 'em!


----------



## frogparty

i like your hatchout tubs a lot


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> Guys, enough bickering! ###### happens. The next person to attack massaman is not getting ######!


i love massaman

massaman is awesome!!

do i get bonus points? :lol:


----------



## melano

I hate Lady Baba !! Do I get bonus points  ?


----------



## frogparty

from me you do


----------



## agent A

it's lady gaga


----------



## frogparty

lady blah blah is more like it


----------



## agent A

frogparty said:


> lady blah blah is more like it


yeah but she made $92M last year

did u???


----------



## ismart

melano said:


> I hate Lady Baba !! Do I get bonus points  ?


Yes, you do! that actually made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## melano

fight !!!

:gunsmilie: 

where is my popcorn


----------



## ismart

agent A said:


> yeah but she made $92M last year
> 
> did u???


That's it! All trades are off! :lol:


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> Yes, you do! that actually made me laugh out loud!!!


do i get bonus points for being so tolerant abt him piggybacking off my bonus point joke idea??


----------



## angelofdeathzz

If Rick cleans this thread up they'll be like 12 posts left, and nothing about lady blah blah! :devil2:  :lol:


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> That's it! All trades are off! :lol:


but i directed that at frogparty and melano :lol:


----------



## kitkat39

LMAO! Man O man do I miss the drama here :-D


----------



## melano

ismart said:


> Yes, you do! that actually made me laugh out loud!!!


can I have the ones you promise to Agent A ? ;p


----------



## gripen

kitkat39 said:


> LMAO! Man O man do I miss the drama here :-D


I sure don't.


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> If Rick cleans this thread up they'll be like 12 posts left, and nothing about lady blah blah! :devil2:  :lol:


I know, i'm no help either. :lol:


----------



## melano

piggybacking !!! I love this word !!! I learn every day


----------



## agent A

melano said:


> can I have the one you promise to Agent A ? ;p


if u give me yours for guessing the ooth correctly :shifty:


----------



## agent A

melano said:


> piggybacking !!! I love this word !!! I lear every day


i learned it from my latin teacher...


----------



## ismart

This is the moment where a chat room would have come in handy. I have had a few drinks, so i'm feeling pretty good right about now! :lol:


----------



## melano

I'm also ready ! I have my drug ready to take :innocent:


----------



## agent A

ismart said:


> This is the moment where a chat room would have come in handy. I have had a few drinks, so i'm feeling pretty good right about now! :lol:


so have my mom's adult friends but my mom can't because she cant have alcohol with the antibiotics she's taking for a stomach infection...

anyways i kinda like the compactness of this species but i like hymenopus color better B)


----------



## ismart

I know most of these posts will probably get deleted? But hay we are all having a good time! I did notice one thing this last hatch has huge nymphs! They are almost twice the size of the originals! Good sign. I thought because this was a lager ooth it would have yielded more?


----------



## melano

agent A said:


> if u give me yours for guessing the ooth correctly :shifty:


I give you the destroyed one (the ooth) with a special dedicace of Lady Blah Blah


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I've been in the chat room with agent a on the UK forum and it won't work, he types so fast you can never get a word in, lol. :no: :lol:


----------



## gripen

melano said:


> I give you the destroyed one (the ooth) with a special dedicace of Lady Blah Blah


I don't really care for her music but I still respect her as a human being. Maybe you could do likewise?


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> I don't really care for her music but I still respect her as a human being. Maybe you could do likewise?


yes!! do u know how morally good she is? she cares abt human rights and advocates for the gay community and stuff and so u dont have to like her music but just realize she uses her popularity to get her word out and i find it very inspiring...


----------



## ismart

melano said:


> I give you the destroyed one (the ooth) with a special dedicace of Lady Blah Blah


 :lol: 



angelofdeathzz said:


> I've been in the chat room with agent a on the UK forum and it won't work, he types so fast you can never get a word in, lol. :no:


Why does this not surprise me? I'm a pretty slow typer. :lol: 



gripen said:


> I don't really care for her music but I still respect her as a human being. Maybe you could do likewise?


No! No! No! never!!! :lol:


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> I've been in the chat room with agent a on the UK forum and it won't work, he types so fast you can never get a word in, lol. :no: :lol:


that's a trait of my generation


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> I know most of these posts will probably get deleted? But hay we are all having a good time! I did notice one thing this last hatch has huge nymphs! They are almost twice the size of the originals! Good sign. I thought because this was a lager ooth it would have yielded more?


Wait what?!?!?! I want to trade up and trade in then, I kept my reciept... Haha


----------



## melano

gripen said:


> I don't really care for her music but I still respect her as a human being. Maybe you could do likewise?


I'm just teasing Agent A  

the fact is that I love too Lady Baba... But I try to keep that secret


----------



## agent A

well i'm done being off topic here so i dont get in trouble B) 

have a good topic everyone...


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wait what?!?!?! I want to trade up and trade in then, I kept my reciept... Haha


Nope your beat! No refunds! :lol:


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> yes!! do u know how morally good she is? she cares abt human rights and advocates for the gay community and stuff and so u dont have to like her music but just realize she uses her popularity to get her word out and i find it very inspiring...


Yes I agree. Better than Justin Biebers self promotion campaign.


----------



## ismart

melano said:


> I'm just teasing Agent A
> 
> the fact is that I love too Lady Baba... But I try to keep that secret


All your bonus points have now been revoked! :lol: 

Geez! Rick is going to strangle me when he sees me on sep 15! :lol:


----------



## melano

agent A said:


> yes!! do u know how morally good she is? she cares abt human rights and advocates for the gay community and stuff and so u dont have to like her music but just realize she uses her popularity to get her word out and i find it very inspiring...


And now nobody talk anymore about previous issues  

Even if know every body think I'm a bad, vicious, intolerant unloving jealous, stupid old... I'm too tired to continue...

nobody love me :'(


----------



## ismart

I have to apologize to Nikko for hijacking this thread. I'm sorry.


----------



## melano

ismart said:


> All your bonus points have now been revoked! :lol:
> 
> Geez! Rick is going to strangle me when he sees me on sep 15! :lol:


NOOOOOOO !!!

Tell me who to kill I'll do it !!! If you give me back my points !

Ok I stop now because... :ban: is not far for me lol


----------



## massaman

Well I am feeling a little better and like I said my lone survivor molted and I think its got to be l4 or l5 I am not sure but molted perfectly and I also had changed the cup yesterday and debarked the branch and put in a fresh supply of fruit flies and so far its looking much better!


----------



## gripen

massaman said:


> Well I am feeling a little better and like I said my lone survivor molted and I think its got to be l4 or l5 I am not sure but molted perfectly and I also had changed the cup yesterday and debarked the branch and put in a fresh supply of fruit flies and so far its looking much better!


Good luck with him/her!


----------



## brancsikia339

ismart said:


> I have to apologize to Nikko for hijacking this thread. I'm sorry.


lol


----------



## brancsikia339

I don't know how we got from P. davisoni to Lady "Blah Blah" but i'm on agent a's side! Lady gaga is awesome! B)


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> Well I am feeling a little better and like I said my lone survivor molted and I think its got to be l4 or l5 I am not sure but molted perfectly and I also had changed the cup yesterday and debarked the branch and put in a fresh supply of fruit flies and so far its looking much better!


Cool!


----------



## ismart

agent A said:


> that's a trait of my generation


I have to agree!



brancsikia339 said:


> I don't know how we got from P. davisoni to Lady "Blah Blah" but i'm on agent a's side! Lady gaga is awesome! B)


Oh, well you now get nothing too! :lol:


----------



## ismart

In all seriousness, Whom ever i sell to? Do not keep them together! They will cannibalize at L2. Even with D. hydei in the enclosures. I was shocked to see this so early. They are very territorial!


----------



## Mime454

What type of sticks are those? They're nice. Also, I'm new here, how much do normal orchid nymphs usually go for?


----------



## ismart

Mime454 said:


> What type of sticks are those? They're nice. Also, I'm new here, how much do normal orchid nymphs usually go for?


I wish i new what tree i got them from, but yes they are sweet!


----------



## ismart

Normal orchid nymphs can go from anywhere to $15.00 to $30.00. I personally have never sold any orchids nymphs yet. I will hopefully be changing that soon?


----------



## ismart

So far so good! The 25 i have kept for myself are crazy awesome! No miss molt or any problems. My oldest is now L5. And yes they do grow crazy fast!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> I wish i new what tree i got them from, but yes they are sweet!


They're so unflimsy!!! You'll be the "Pink and Yellow Orchid King", well thats too long maybe the "p. yellow King" wait that doesn't sound right either. :blink:


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> They're so unflimsy!!! You'll be the "Pink and Yellow Orchid King", well thats too long maybe the "p. yellow King" wait that doesn't sound right either. :blink:


 :lol:


----------



## frogparty

Tell you what agent A.... I'll name a female lady blah blah jus for you.

And no, I've never grossed 92million, but I wouldn't want that life at all.


----------



## frogparty

I like sweet gum twigs. Nice and knobby. Lots of gripability


----------



## agent A

frogparty said:


> I like sweet gum twigs. Nice and knobby. Lots of gripability


I use sweet birch and red maple


----------



## ismart

I realize i'm not right! I am going publicly give a huge shout out to Marius Pohl! If it was not for him this would never never have happened. He honestly went out of his way to to send me males. He did not have to do that. That was so beyond awesomeness of him!  Thank-you! again! I have posted in the feedback forum, but i still think it does not do him justice! Awesome guy! I owe you one!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Well Paul your one the good hearted people yourself on the forum, we could ues more like you! We all here owe you a beer or three


----------



## massaman

I could call myself the orthodera king being I have good luck raising these from ooth to adult or something


----------



## brancsikia339

I've bred tenodera since I was 5 so I guess I can be called the tenodera king  lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz

King for a day is always fun, more power to you and as always, just enjoy is a close 2nd or your missing the point.


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> King for a day is always fun, more power to you and as always, just enjoy is a close 2nd or your missing the point.


Exactly! If ur not having fun, then don't do it! I love mantids, and thats how i'll always be


----------



## Crazy4mantis

frogparty said:


> seriously. Ive never paid more than $20 each for Hymenopus. Id expect to pay more for the Parymenopus....seeing as how they are so unestablished in the states.


20$ hymenopus?!?!?! WHERE??????


----------



## Crazy4mantis

congrats on the parymenopus! are the nymphs doing well?


----------



## ismart

Yes, they are all doing very well! Hopefully it will stay that way?


----------



## Mime454

Crazy4mantis said:


> 20$ hymenopus?!?!?! WHERE??????


Bartek was selling them for $10 each a month ago. He also had paramenopus. I don't know how much he wanted for those.


----------



## frogparty

I was always selling baby orchids 3 for $50


----------



## Orin

I'm really impressed the yellow orchids are available, now where are those metallic mantids?

If hobbyists didn't all kill a lot of critters, considering their reproductive and growth rates, the entire mass of the planet would be mantids within a few years.



ismart said:


> I know most of these posts will probably get deleted?


 I don't know what Rick does but when I see a ton of posts that shouldn't be here I have a hard time figuring out what to do and I just skip it (unless I see something really terrible). I'm not sure if the unkind or +1s are more annoying posts.


----------



## Rick

Orin said:


> I'm really impressed the yellow orchids are available, now where are those metallic mantids?
> 
> If hobbyists didn't all kill a lot of critters, considering their reproductive and growth rates, the entire mass of the planet would be mantids within a few years.
> 
> I don't know what Rick does but when I see a ton of posts that shouldn't be here I have a hard time figuring out what to do and I just skip it (unless I see something really terrible). I'm not sure if the unkind or +1s are more annoying posts.


I often do as well. However I did just clean up a two page thread full of arguing. In this case I haven't followed this one.


----------



## massaman

I was wondering now I got a new stick but it has alot of tiny blotches of moss on it and would it be a problem for nymphs and I did get the stick really wet and nuked it for 30 seconds in the microwave too and just wondering as I want to use this stick for my davisoni nymph now to replace the other one but making sure first it wont cause a mantis health hazard!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I wouldn't use any sticks that have any type of visible growth on them, be safe and just get a different one, leave the bark on for better grip when molting.


----------



## massaman

well I heard you can kill all growths and kill off any bacteria or such by microwaving the sticks I think which I did for 30 seconds and may do it a few more times just to in case!


----------



## rSon

with this davisoni nymph i would rather be safe than sorry and use bamboo skewers if you can. they are cheap and wont harm your nymph. although they may not look natural its worth it to avoid hazard


----------



## massaman

well got a better stick and seems to be working so far!


----------



## ismart

Update! Day Three, and all 45 are alive, and well! This lot is looking great!


----------



## frogparty

PLEASE PLEASE let me know when some are available!!! Really excited to keep these


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> Update! Day Three, and all 45 are alive, and well! This lot is looking great!


I'm very happy to hear it, couldn't happen to a nicer guy!  You da Man!


----------



## MantidLord

Been following this thread since the beginning and although I don't have the capacity to tend to their special needs right now, I wish you and everyone else the best of luck. Congrats Ismart.


----------



## massaman

they dont need anything fancy other then a deli cup and paper towel and a stick and mist the cup twice a day and well this is my set up and my sole davisoni is thriving and takes to her food well as I pretty sure its a female but have to wait till its a sub to be sure but main thing is it looked bleek when I first attempted this but I think I got it now!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> they dont need anything fancy other then a deli cup and paper towel and a stick and mist the cup twice a day and well this is my set up and my sole davisoni is thriving and takes to her food well as I pretty sure its a female but have to wait till its a sub to be sure but main thing is it looked bleek when I first attempted this but I think I got it now!


You can do it!


----------



## MantidLord

By special needs, I mean misting all the time and getting the right...sticks. Besides, I can wait until these become more established. Just make sure you guys don't fail  No pressure :tt2:


----------



## agent A

MantidLord said:


> By special needs, I mean misting all the time and getting the right...sticks. Besides, I can wait until these become more established. Just make sure you guys don't fail  No pressure :tt2:


and no pressure with the male californica


----------



## massaman

hey the female commited the murder I was just a innocent bystander!


----------



## agent A

massaman said:


> hey the female commited the murder I was just a innocent bystander!


i wasnt talking to u


----------



## angelofdeathzz

They may or may not eat BB's at L3-4, I don't want to make waves anymore, lol..? ^_^


----------



## frogparty

bet they eat waxmoths


----------



## massaman

I have had the davisoni nymph already eat a bug that was little bigger then a fruit fly so it is eating bigger or starting too now!


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> They may or may not eat BB's at L3-4, I don't want to make waves anymore, lol..? ^_^


We both know they can eat em at that level. :lol:


----------



## MantidLord

agent A said:


> and no pressure with the male californica


  Just waiting on my female to molt.


----------



## massaman

hey ismart if mine makes it to sub and turns out to be what I hope it will (prays its a female) would you loan or lend me a male?

It is doing very good and getting big fast!


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> hey ismart if mine makes it to sub and turns out to be what I hope it will (prays its a female) would you loan or lend me a male?
> 
> It is doing very good and getting big fast!


Yeah, sure. I'm a team playa.


----------



## ismart

Update. Day five, and all 45 are doing great! On bad note. I'm having a hard time sexing them properly. What I thought was a female is now a sub- adult male. I can't believe how much easier orchids are to sex then these guys.


----------



## frogparty

interesting. Do you have a jewelers loup? Can you see differences in the terminal segment?

If you sell me a few Ill put them under the 40x dissection scope at work and take some high res pics of the terminal abdominal segment and see if theres a good way to tell the difference.

no nymphs need to be harmed, they can be standing on a petri dish and I can still take good pics


----------



## Crazy4mantis

frogparty said:


> interesting. Do you have a jewelers loup? Can you see differences in the terminal segment?
> 
> If you sell me a few Ill put them under the 40x dissection scope at work and take some high res pics of the terminal abdominal segment and see if theres a good way to tell the difference.
> 
> no nymphs need to be harmed, they can be standing on a petri dish and I can still take good pics


you just want to buy some... :shifty: just kidding! I found some good quality loupes for 20 bucks somewhere.


----------



## ismart

Update. Day 8 and all 45 are alive and well. One even molted to L2 while i started feeding them. I can't believe i have 100% survival rate so far with this last hatch. So stoked! :donatello:


----------



## ismart

Looks like they will be for sale as of Monday. I exspect most to molt to L2 over the weekend.


----------



## Mime454

ismart said:


> Looks like they will be for sale as of Monday. I exspect most to molt to L2 over the weekend.


How much will they be?


----------



## twolfe

ismart, since you are doing so well with them, I hope you are keeping plenty for breeding stock. Congrats on your continued success.


----------



## ismart

Mime454 said:


> How much will they be?


I'm going to sell them for $20.00 each.



Tammy Wolfe said:


> ismart, since you are doing so well with them, I hope you are keeping plenty for breeding stock. Congrats on your continued success.


Yes, i have kept plenty for myself. Thanks again.


----------



## frogparty

pm sent! great news


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> I'm going to sell them for $20.00 each.
> 
> Yes, i have kept plenty for myself. Thanks again.


$20.00 each is so dirt cheap! Especially for one of the rarest mantis in the states, I hope people at least throw you a nice phat tip, you deserve it brotha!


----------



## ismart

About half have molted to L2. I did lose one after it molted. There goes my 100% survival rate for that ooth.  :lol: 

The last ooth has just hatched! Another 36 nymphs.


----------



## Mime454

ismart said:


> About half have molted to L2. I did lose one after it molted. There goes my 100% survival rate for that ooth.  :lol:
> 
> The last ooth has just hatched! Another 36 nymphs.


You're going to be rich!


----------



## frogparty

AWESOME!!!!! I can only hope I have 1/2 the success you do with mine! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ismart

Mime454 said:


> You're going to be rich!


Yup! Now i can take that cruise to Alaska. :lol: 



frogparty said:


> AWESOME!!!!! I can only hope I have 1/2 the success you do with mine! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO


I'm positive you will. These guys are really not difficult to raise. I personally think getting viable ooths will prove more of a challenge?


----------



## frogparty

Well, all i can do is offer a diverse array of nutritious foods, and hope to breed all females with at least 2 males. Got silkworms pupating so I can offer egg laden moths to pregnant females in hopes of boosting ooth viability and fecundity. I'm hoping to also get some more from the EU so I can have unrelated stock to breed with


----------



## angelofdeathzz

They're cool little guys for sure, I've been feeding my L4-L5's a mix of turkish glider ff's(large) and bb's, alternating every few days, they eat 80-90% of the bb fly normally, and we're talking they're only the size of a L1-2 Idolo nymph at best, and still not one death out of the whole group. Paul's seem to be genetically sound, vibrant, and very healthy!

Thanks again man!!!


----------



## frogparty

very encouraging!!!


----------



## massaman

well I have to say my only davisoni is doing very well and is like l5 I think as its a yellow color now and was greenish before it molted and been giving it flies and it eats like 3-4 flies daily like yesterday it took out 4 flies that were little smaller then it was and the same today and once I got the right technique on raising it then it became a sinch and I think I mastered it now and its on my top of my favorite list if not the number one on my list alongside othoderas and gambian spotted eyes and few others!


----------



## massaman

I will prob message you ismart once it hits sub adult of course so I can get its mate and work on my own collection in due time of course I have to make sure mine makes it up to sub adult / adult first which should not be hard!


----------



## massaman

Does the male do the drumming on the female like the orchids do?


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> Does the male do the drumming on the female like the orchids do?


My male never did drum. I don't really know if they normally do?


----------



## massaman

well most orchid videos of matings I seen has the male drumming on the females but may not happen with this species but just was wondering!


----------



## frogparty

Parymenopus arent in the same Genus as Hymenopus, so you should expect that there will be differences in breeding, ootheca shape, etc etc.

Have you determined a good way to sex younger nymphs yet?


----------



## ismart

Not really. Just been doing my best to count the segments.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

OK well here's my low down if anyone is interested?

All 11 yellows that Paul sent me are still alive and thriving, in fact 5 of the 11 are now adult males??? Thats a record time for me to see adults, I'm guessing they're about 50-55 days old total from hatching!? Had a clue they were male a while back but no clue they were ready to turn adult, they're "SO FREAK'N TINY", I mean I'm almost afraid to take them out and hold them due to their size, so sexing was more difficult than I'm used to.

So I'm keeping the males a little cooler while waiting for the females and there extra molt I'm only guessing they have?

But with this many males so far I'm confident about the future agenda, I would always want more males than females if given the choice especially with a species that very much views the male as a snack?

Oh yeah, one of the best way to tell gender is that females are much wider/fat in their abdomen, well plus just bigger in general.


----------



## massaman

well the miomantis biotatas are even smaller then this species but not by much


----------



## ismart

These guys grow crazy fast! I have about 4 adult males as well. A few of my females are not far behind. I now realize why i was having such a hard time sexing them. About 75% of them are males! :blink:


----------



## frogparty

I gotta fatten mine up. So tiny!!!! But so awesome. Im just glad to be working with them!


----------



## brancsikia339

I gettin mine next week!


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> I gettin mine next week!


From who?  :lol:


----------



## ismart

After finally having enough time to sit and really look at all my nymphs L3 and up. I was able to sex most of them. Would anyone like to take a guess as to how many females i have out of 20 nymphs from my first ooth?


----------



## lancaster1313

7?


----------



## gripen

6?


----------



## hierodula

5?


----------



## gripen

Do I hear 4 anyone??? Heheheheh


----------



## lancaster1313

Maybe none?


----------



## hierodula

gripen said:


> Do I hear 4 anyone??? Heheheheh


Lol :clown: is there a three anyone? goin once! goin twice! and the winner of *cough* the *cough* parymenopus davisonii *cough* :tt2:


----------



## agent A

12??


----------



## brancsikia339

9? Also when i get mine will u be able to sex a male and female? I really wanna breed them


----------



## ismart

gripen said:


> Do I hear 4 anyone??? Heheheheh


Even though gripen cheated and guessed twice. :donatello: 4 is the wack amount of females i have.  Of course i'm just messing with you gripen. I never did set any rules.  



likebugs said:


> Maybe none?


If this was the case. I would have called you up hysterically crying! :hang: :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

Wow! Only 4


----------



## hierodula

4? jeez! do the males usually have a higher mortality rate?


----------



## ismart

hierodula said:


> 4? jeez! do the males usually have a higher mortality rate?


I'm starting to think so. They are very small.


----------



## Mime454

frogparty said:


> Parymenopus arent in the same Genus as Hymenopus, so you should expect that there will be differences in breeding, ootheca shape, etc etc.
> 
> Have you determined a good way to sex younger nymphs yet?


Can someone clarify this, google is of no help for such a rare species. Are paramenopus closely related to hymenopus, or is this a bizarre example of convergent evolution?


----------



## brancsikia339

Mime454 said:


> Can someone clarify this, google is of no help for such a rare species. Are paramenopus closely related to hymenopus, or is this a bizarre example of convergent evolution?


They're both flower mantids, so yes. Theyre closely related


----------



## massaman

well I thought somewhere I read the ooths can hatch up to 100 nymphs or so but maybe less depending on the female I am guessing!


----------



## massaman

One thing about the males are they got a good appetite and mine can usually go through 2-3 flies like every other day or so and I do like the yellow color would be cool to get one green with white dots or something far out!


----------



## brancsikia339

massaman said:


> One thing about the males are they got a good appetite and mine can usually go through 2-3 flies like every other day or so and I do like the yellow color would be cool to get one green with white dots or something far out!


That would be interesting.

Massaman- How are your davisonis doing? Did anymore become adult? I'm getting mine next week


----------



## massaman

only had 1 survive out of the 4 I got from Ismart and I am getting a adult female from him for my male who is a adult but wont breed them for like 3 weeks and so far mine is doing very well and he eats pretty good and I think he is doing just fine and hoping to get my own personal stock when I do breed them and hoping breeding them wont be that hard being most of the mantids I bred have not been that hard and only ones that had me pulling my hair out is when female rhomboderas and budwings and a few other female of other species kept throwing a defense pose and making breeding them hard!


----------



## brancsikia339

Cool! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

6 males out of 11(7 maybe, probably not) lucky? we'll see...  You only need 1 or 2 good females is what I know?


----------



## aNisip

With the ratio ismart has (4/20) you should only have 2 females out of your 12...sweet luck!


----------



## rs4guy

I recieved 7, and have at least 3 females, but I think 4.


----------



## frogparty

Mine are still very small, but looks like I have 1 female out of 5


----------



## brancsikia339

frogparty said:


> Mine are still very small, but looks like I have 1 female out of 5


Wow! So many males and so little females! No wonder this species is so rare!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

brancsikia339 said:


> Wow! So many males and so little females! No wonder this species is so rare!


Lol... I wish I had this problem with Idolo? Again I must say, "you only need one good female", your males will let you know whats going on?!?


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> Lol... I wish I had this problem with Idolo? Again I must say, "you only need one good female", your males will let you know whats going on?!?


+1 to the idolo thing &lt;_&lt; Yeah you really only need one female because of the overwhelming amount of males!


----------



## massaman

so the female can live her entire life in a in deli cups as well like the male or can I use bigger cages just for the female?


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> so the female can live her entire life in a in deli cups as well like the male or can I use bigger cages just for the female?


Yes, she is small enough to live in a 32oz deli cup her whole life. If mated i would put her in a net cage for ooth laying purposes. My female had no issues laying on the netting. Not to mention it was very easy to take the ooths off the netting once it dries.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> Yes, she is small enough to live in a 32oz deli cup her whole life. If mated i would put her in a net cage for ooth laying purposes. My female had no issues laying on the netting. Not to mention it was very easy to take the ooths off the netting once it dries.


Shhh... he just made that up(don't tell anyone)?  ^_^


----------



## ismart

angelofdeathzz said:


> Shhh... he just made that up(don't tell anyone)?  ^_^


Busted! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

Just got mine! they're beautiful!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

OMG... well there goes the neighborhood!? :clown: 

I thought you had 7 frogparty?


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> I think I like hymenopus better...


you won't think that when you get them!!! lol


----------



## massaman

hmm so is it better to use a net cage for breeding being more space for the male to escape after being bred or stick to a deli cup and the male may end up on the menu!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Probably net cage for breeding, since, like you said, there's more space.


----------



## ismart

massaman said:


> hmm so is it better to use a net cage for breeding being more space for the male to escape after being bred or stick to a deli cup and the male may end up on the menu!


Any male of pretty much any species is a gonner if bred in a deli cup. For breeding, and ooth laying use a net cage.


----------



## yen_saw

ismart said:


>


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Congrats! Sorry Paul i am getting slow :wheelchair:


----------



## ismart

yen_saw said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Congrats! Sorry Paul i am getting slow :wheelchair:


Thanks Yen!


----------



## brancsikia339

Female perfectly molted to Presub! So happy


----------



## brancsikia339

The male should molt to adult tonight!!!! So stoked


----------



## massaman

bah the female you sent me must of mismolted on route she is still able to hang and move around but one of her back legs is bent in a L shape instead of straight so she has 3 good legs and a bum leg right now and hoping I can have good luck with her but kind of a little bummed on her leg ailment but hopefully she will do fine and molt out of it eventually!


----------



## brancsikia339

massaman said:


> bah the female you sent me must of mismolted on route she is still able to hang and move around but one of her back legs is bent in a L shape instead of straight so she has 3 good legs and a bum leg right now and hoping I can have good luck with her but kind of a little bummed on her leg ailment but hopefully she will do fine and molt out of it eventually!


She sounds like she's gonna be fine


----------



## brancsikia339

Male didn't molt yet but the female is eating vigorously!!!


----------



## brancsikia339

Any updates anyone?


----------



## mantid_mike

I had 5 parymenopus, but 2 died a couple days later. The remaining 3 seem to be doing great and it looks like I have one male and 2 females. Hopefully they all make it to adult.


----------



## brancsikia339

mantid_mike said:


> I had 5 parymenopus, but 2 died a couple days later. The remaining 3 seem to be doing great and it looks like I have one male and 2 females. Hopefully they all make it to adult.


I got a male and female pair. Male sub female presub. They NEED a LOT of misting


----------



## angelofdeathzz

6 adult males, and 4 sub females, 1 death from non eating female(she was extra tiny)...


----------



## twolfe

Have any of you been taking photos? Everyone keeps mentioning how small these are, but it's hard to tell from the photos I've seen posted in the past.


----------



## brancsikia339

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Have any of you been taking photos? Everyone keeps mentioning how small these are, but it's hard to tell from the photos I've seen posted in the past.


I got a thread with my photos  

Also everyone my male is adult! Will post pics in my thread soon.


----------



## mantid_mike

Here's a couple photos that I took earlier today, Tammy. This is of my largest female davisoni. I think she's L5, maybe L4. ismart may be able to tell. The quarter and spoon are for size reference:


----------



## twolfe

Mantid_mike, thanks for posting your photos and for the objects as a reference. She's very cute!


----------



## CoolMantid

I want this species :/


----------



## hierodula

Hertarem45 said:


> I want this species :/


Hartarem! I though you were leaving dude!


----------



## CoolMantid

No. I said I was gonna be on and off. My Uncle is now in the hospital because his throat swelled up so I got out of school early to visit both my mom and uncle and I got home earlier so I went here.


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> No. I said I was gonna be on and off. My Uncle is now in the hospital because his throat swelled up so I got out of school early to visit both my mom and uncle and I got home earlier so I went here.


i wish my uncle's throat would swell up :devil:


----------



## sinensispsyched

That's not nice!


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> That's not nice!


when u know my uncle like i do, u can't really blame me


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> when u know my uncle like i do, u can't really blame me


----------



## CoolMantid

Im scared now


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> Im scared now


dont worry i can't kill my uncle he's a hunter and has like 20 shotguns and riffles and is always on gunbroker and his older son is into knives (me too but my mom only lets me keep 1 lol)


----------



## CoolMantid

Im still scared


----------



## agent A

Hertarem45 said:


> Im still scared


lol and u know some of the ways he treated me over the last year and a half, remember the texts i sent u in frustration after my mom sis and i got into an argument over something very stupid? good times lol but he is a very conceded person


----------



## brancsikia339

Female looks like she's gonna molt tonight!!!!


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> im more scared


lol dont be and we r getting WAY off topic! i wonder who started this all &lt;_&lt;


----------



## brancsikia339

Female molted to subadult!!!


----------



## rs4guy

Doin good soo far, out of 7, I have 5 left, looks to be 3 L4-5 females, and 2 L5ish males. I also have 4 ready to mate female h. coronatus, so many orchid ooths will be available soon


----------



## agent A

rs4guy said:


> Doin good soo far, out of 7, I have 5 left, looks to be 3 L4-5 females, and 2 L5ish males. I also have 4 ready to mate female h. coronatus, so many orchid ooths will be available soon


good!! i want some orchids


----------



## angelofdeathzz

agent A said:


> good!! i want some orchids


I want, I want, how bout good job then "I want" for a change?


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> I want, I want, how bout good job then "I want" for a change?


u realize i'm not gonna end up getting any from him anyways since i have no $$ &lt;_&lt;


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Back to "about you" it goes then? Get a job man, like I had since age 14 as that was my only way to make money before people expected hand outs from their family?


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Back to "about you" it goes then? Get a job man, like I had since age 14 as that was my only way to make money before people expected hand outs from their family?


i'm working on that but first i gotta be able to drive safely and on my own and drivers ed goes until november and i cant get my liscence until at least then

i dont expect handouts from anyone and i dont see anything wrong with being ambitious abt hymenopus, it doesnt harm anyone &lt;_&lt;


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I walked to work, every day after day just to make 50 bucks...


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> I walked to work, every day after day just to make 50 bucks...


times have changed

more cars/danger

my neighbors wont let their kids bike up a hill nearby because of creepers that walk through my neighborhood

anyways, back on topic now

where do these guys (parahymenopus) come from? malaysia??


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I walked up hill both ways too work(did I mention that?)Times do change but the need to make money doesn't, so buck up young man, and remember I do like you even if you talk too much Bud!


----------



## brancsikia339

fftopic: 

Parymenopus davisoni come from Malaysia, mainly Tapah hills


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> I walked up hill both ways too work(did I mention that?)Times do change but the need to make money doesn't, so buck up young man, and remember I do like you even if you talk too much Bud!


kk  

and dont think i dont know the need to make moolah!! i just dont have much skill yet, but all will change soon enough B)


----------



## angelofdeathzz

O



brancsikia339 said:


> fftopic:
> 
> Parymenopus davisoni come from Malaysia, mainly Tapah hills





brancsikia339 said:


> fftopic:
> 
> Parymenopus davisoni come from Malaysia, mainly Tapah hills


Oh no you didn't just tell me I'm Off topic! I try hard to keep it real so back up and learn, even younger young man.


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> O
> 
> Oh no you didn't just tell me I'm Off topic! I try hard to keep it real so back up and learn, even younger young man.


 :lol: :lol:

You know I'm joking!


----------



## agent A

gotta love nick! he seems to act all upset at someone one moment then is perfectly fine and off topic the next!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Gotta love Agent A too, he's just blabs, but he's a good kid! (I mean that)...


----------



## brancsikia339

angelofdeathzz said:


> Gotta love Agent A too, he's just blabs, but he's a good kid! (I mean that)...


haha! he got you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> Gotta love Agent A too, he's just blabs, but he's a good kid! (I mean that)...


ok i only have a small colony of blaberus fusca roaches


----------



## brancsikia339

woohoo!!!


----------



## gripen

Nice job!


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> Nice job!


Thanks! I'm thinking of what to name her


----------



## ismart

Here are a few pics of my sub-adult girl.


----------



## brancsikia339

looks like mine! She purdy!


----------



## ismart

She molted to sub a few days ago. Probably a sister from the same ooth.


----------



## agent A

how many do u have ismart? do u have enough to breed another generation??


----------



## ismart

agent A said:


> how many do u have ismart? do u have enough to breed another generation??


I should? I did short change myself. I have about 10 adult males already, and hardly any larger females. They were just to much of a pain in the arse to sex early on. I have some other females but they are only L4. Most of these adult males will probably never get a chance to breed.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

ismart said:


> I should? I did short change myself. I have about 10 adult males already, and hardly any larger females. They were just to much of a pain in the arse to sex early on. I have some other females but they are only L4. Most of these adult males will probably never get a chance to breed.


We will pull are resources if needed.


----------



## brancsikia339

Hope my female grows fast!!!!! Need her to mate with the male!!!


----------



## ismart

brancsikia339 said:


> Hope my female grows fast!!!!! Need her to mate with the male!!!


You should be fine. The males do live two to three months as adults. My original male lasted two months. In that course of time he mated a total of six times! :blink: :wub: inch: :clap: :donatello:


----------



## brancsikia339

ismart said:


> You should be fine. The males do live two to three months as adults. My original male lasted two months. In that course of time he mated a total of six times! :blink: :wub: inch: :clap: :donatello:


Wow! Six? Wow!!! My male is only about 2 weeks as adult. Female just became sub, so i have a few weeks ahead of me


----------



## ismart

He was a horndog!


----------



## brancsikia339

the original pair who started it all!!! :lol:


----------



## agent A

reminds me of creos &lt;_&lt; 

and is that a tenodera ooth next to them??


----------



## brancsikia339

They look so petite! They are smaller than orchids though.


----------



## ismart

agent A said:


> reminds me of creos &lt;_&lt;
> 
> and is that a tenodera ooth next to them??


Infertile wide-arm ooth.


----------



## mantid_mike

One of my males just molted to adult today. Alex is right though, they do look very similar to creos as nymphs.


----------



## brancsikia339

mantid_mike said:


> One of my males just molted to adult today. Alex is right though, they do look very similar to creos as nymphs.


Cool! My male has been adult for a good 3 weeks now. Waitin on the female


----------



## mantid_mike

Here's a couple shots of my adult male:












Sub-adult Female:






..and sub-adult male:


----------



## brancsikia339

sub female's got some wingbuds! Mine has them too! should molt soon


----------

